# Weekly Pay



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

what are people making per week? I'm talking earnings not including fuel and incidentals?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I have averaged around $16/hr after Ubers cut for several months, except for Thanksgiving day which was $35/hr after ubers cut.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> I have averaged around $16/hr after Ubers cut for several months, except for Thanksgiving day which was $35/hr after ubers cut.


Which city?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

450DA said:


> what are people making per week? I'm talking earnings not including fuel and incidentals?


What are you earning per week ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Which city?


Denver

To be clear if you missed the prior posts. This is after ubers cut but before my expenses.


----------



## Bilbo_Swagginz (Oct 3, 2015)

$400/week


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still around 20 bucks an hour I'll go with 1918. I do the uber its which is $16 an hour and then other people whenever I can. I have my own delivery thing going on in Oak Park Illinois. I just took a catering order 9 pins chicken waffles yams collard greens cornbread. $10 delivery charge $40 tip. Currently on a delivery for the manager Edward grandparents house that was 10 dollars. How to get $25 in gas today.

It's a pretty volatile thing. But the long-term average is about 13 bucks an hour.

Sorry I just have a lot of things going on but I still only work 40 to 45 hours a week and make close to 800

Lazy weeks r500

And of course a $10 tip from Edward's grandmother


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

who cares what you make before expenses. It is all about what you make after expenses. If your expenses are more than your collection you lost money. This is why Uber lowers the rates so low. You guys think because they deposit $100 in your account you made $100. Its a business. Collection - expenses = profit.


----------



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

I have been making about 700 gross a week prior to expenses in Cincinnati. I drive about 40 hours


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

450DA said:


> I have been making about 700 gross a week prior to expenses in Cincinnati. I drive about 40 hours


Is this typical? It sounds like a bad deal..

How many miles did you drive?

I roughed it out....

In the city: Residential speed limit is 25-30 mph, generally. 
With traffic lights, etc, say 20-25 mph ??

Freeway:
60 mph...but deadhead miles can bring this down to 30.

Down time could NOT be any less than 10 minutes per hour. Considering waiting for customers....a few minutes for each ride plus a little time here and there waiting for a ping/....Honestly. That's 15% of 60 minutes...on the low end.

Bottom line, cannot imagine driving more than 20-25 paid miles in an hour.

All things, considered, 20 seems reasonable.

Imagine...40 hours x 20 miles = 800 miles a week. (40,000 miles a year!)

The gas/depreciation alone is $0.57 per mile, per the gov't. In round numbers...in round numbers, 50 cents x 800 = $400 expenses per week.
So you made $300. But must pay 15% social security tax. I forget if that's on the $700 or the $300. If it's on the $300, then you made $250 for 40 hours work. That's like $6/hour.

If you're out of cash, you CAN spend most of that $700. 
It's like a short term loan you're making yourself.
(You're basically eating your car, unfortunately)

But as a long term thing....it really sounds like a rip off.
At 40,000 miles per year, you'll pay for maintenance and repairs, and replace the car every five years.

Please advise / Your thoughts ?


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Drivers don't even know what it costs them per mile. How do you even know if you made anything. Sure you collected monet but did you make anything. Uberray or rayuber put out a great response to the costs associated with rideshare but of course that doesn't pertain to you because you have that special situation. Calculate what it costs per mile to drive and then figure out what you make.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Drivers don't even know what it costs them per mile. How do you even know if you made anything. Sure you collected monet but did you make anything. Uberray or rayuber put out a great response to the costs associated with rideshare but of course that doesn't pertain to you because you have that special situation. Calculate what it costs per mile to drive and then figure out what you make.


I'm not sure what you mean by 'you have that special situation'.. ?
I'll look for the thread by ray...

thx


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

What I mean by special situation is that a lot of the new drivers disbelieve that depreciation is a real expense. They don't include expenses like timing belt/ water pump because the expense was not incurred yet. Everything has an average useful life. Transmission flush/fill and filter with gasket. Every 80/90k miles with ride share. Break everything down to per mile expense. Depreciation is real. Break that down by per mile. You collect $200 and it takes you 300 miles to collect your $200 and your expense per mile is .40, you multiply .40 • 300 to get expenses of $120. $200 - $120 = $80 profit. But most ride share drivers don't want to hear that. They made &200.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep. And I keep hearing about 2 month turnover. sure makes sense after expenses or surprise low hourly wage nights happen. ... 
Uber such a bait-and-switch company with their IC"s !


----------



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Is this typical? It sounds like a bad deal..
> 
> How many miles did you drive?
> 
> ...


 I think you are spot on, the key is to use a vehicle that has already depreciated as close as possible to its residual value. I am fortunate that with the earnings from my full time job I have already paid the max to FICA. I have learned that the best way to make this work is to drive the busy hours and plan on being in the right place at the right time for surge pay. Last week 354 dollars was my gross surge amount. I am also fortunate I can take select, XL and X rides. If the demand was better for select and XL this would be a better proposition for most.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice to meet you. I'm in Cincy as well, as you may have noticed. 

Agreed on using a depreciated car requirement.
Although Consumer Reports states that overall per-mile for older car is not much lower than for newer. Hard to believe. Would like more info on that.

Agreed surge is not bad and non-surge is a joke. Numbers on my actual runs, non-surge, is like minimum wage after expenses. Think I've got my ducks in a row on that calculation. 

Economically that makes sense. I pay a guy minimum wage (plus the business's overhead) to make my burger at McD's (unskilled labor). Makes sense that the market shakes out at similar wages for driving. So thumbnail-theoretically, it should *never* be a big money maker for the drivers. HOWEVER peak demand is a different matter, that pays more, as it should. bottom line, anyone not in a hardship situation should look for peak demand and ignore the rest!

I've only been on uber for a few days...
I can't tell if peak demand during the week is sustainable, or if it's spotty and too many runs to dead zones?

will be trying out new year's and weekends to see how that is.

feel free to pm me and we can exchange phone numbers if you want to compare notes

best, 
CD


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Tonight, at least, peak demand after 7:00 is fleeting and does not extend elsewhere. 
So, chasing surge during the week will involve too many non-surge (or even deadhead) returns.
As expected !

Weekend --> on
Week --> off.

- CD


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

450DA why would you take X fares on a select vehicle. That is a losing proposition. There are no select vehicles that are close to there residual value. Older vehicles mean more maintenance. There is no secret sauce that others have not tried before. What are your rates in Ciinc. Atlanta at .75 UberX and .68 UberFool is a losing proposition. Surges are a waste of time. By the time you get there they are over or your right in the middle of the surge and you get nothing. The deadhead miles kill you. Take the miles that you turn off the app and minus the miles you turned on the app and you will see all the miles you put on. Just cashing out the value of your car, thats all.


----------

